# a/d/s 346 is



## joo89 (Jul 2, 2010)

On ebay now a/d/s 346is 6 and half in size speakers. bi-ampable, 150watts rms. -->

a/d/s 346 is component speakers 6 and half size: eBay Motors (item 290456865725 end time Jul-27-10 13:44:31 PDT)


----------



## joo89 (Jul 2, 2010)

item sold


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have the 4's to go with those to make the perfect 3-way setup


----------

